# Monday pomps



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I got up nice and early this morning and headed to the beach. I stopped at GBB&T to pick up some shrimp-they're out. Option 2: live fleas-they're out. Hmmm...frozen fleas? They had those so that's what I bought. I should've checked my container a little better, because there were a TON of tiny fleas and coquina shells in it-very few "good" baits. Anyway, I wasoff to the beach past Portofino in search of a spot. After some searching I found the absolute ideal location, deep hole, small rip current, good water color. First rod out...Fish On! It turned out to be a good little 12.5" pomp. Recast and cast my 2nd rod, then I begin raking for fleas. On one swipe I pulled in 2 decent ones, soI immediately put one out on my deepest rod. Less than two minute later...Fish On! Another pompano at 15". Recast with the other live flea...Fish On! I had barely put the rod in the holder before the fish struck. It was another nice pomp just over 14". No more live fleas soI recast with a frozen and kept raking. Shortly thereafter the fog rolled in very thickly( around 7:15-7:30). Fleas were really hard to come by, butI raked another one around 8 which was promptly cast out and eaten-13" pomp. I didn't rake a single flea after that. About 9:15 I caught one more small pomp(12") on a frozen flea and that was it. I ended up leaving around 10. I think I would've taken a karate kick in the groin for some good fresh bait this morning. The conditions seemed ideal, but I think the fish were a little picky. Ibelieve the fish were really staying in that hole, since any live baitI put into it lasted just minutes. Oh well, that's the addiction of pompano. On a side note I saw a fair number of what looked to be spanish skipping and feeding out past the bar. Tight lines everyone.

-Jason


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Great Report, as usual. I am heading out after lunch. Why is it they only bite in the early morning?


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I think that they seem to bite best in the mornings because of the advantages of low light. If you're going this afternoon try and stay for the last hour of light and see if that helps. Also, try the last 1/4 mile of open road past portofino-there were several really nice washouts and holes in that stretch of beach.

-Jason


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bcmenv (4/7/2008)*Great Report, as usual. I am heading out after lunch. Why is it they only bite in the early morning?


They were biting at the pier today around noon.


----------



## FISH HAPPENS 83 (Apr 4, 2008)

i have always been told to look for the washout when pomp fishing but i dont really know what i am looking for. what should i be looking for


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

A washout is an area of water moving away from the beach. As the waves pile water up against the beach, eventually the water has to head back out. This action forms washouts or rip currents. I find them by looking for a river of water heading south. The water will lookdifferent than the surrounding surf.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Jason! Glad to hear you catching them.....not like it's new or anything! I caught a nice one on Sunday....belly full of sand fleas. I'm off all next week......lets do some fishing!!!!!


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

nice report :clap


----------

